# [FAQ?] rosicchiare partizioni

## theRealMorpheu5

La mia situazione è questa:

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2

/dev/hda2 / reiserfs

di cui la prima sono circa i 32 meghi istituzionali e la seconda una quantita' variabile tra 6 e 7 gighi, non ricordo. Ora il mio problema è che voglio rosicchiare qualche decina di mega dopo /dev/hda2 per metterci una partizionucola etx2 su cui fare delle prove. Il fatto è: come posso essere sicuro che riducendo la / non mi vadano in malora alcuni file a cui tengo particolarmente (tipo quelli in /etc o in /bin, solo per fare un esempio...)? Ricordo questo nome, parted, ma non so se fa al caso mio. Non c'è un modo per spostare tutti i fili della reiser all'inizio della partizione in modo da essere sicuro che nulla resti in fondo acciocché ridimensionarla senza rischio? In questo senso penso al defrag di M$...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ridimensiona la root con mkreiserfs.resize (se non ricordo male). Io comunque mi farei un backup dei dati importanti.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Non è che ho dati importanti... solo mi seccherebbe dover rifare l'install per aver perso questo e quel file di configurazione o quei due o tre binari delle binutils o robaccia del genere... dico perché mi è già successo di ripristinare a manina una ventina di file di config... e non è stato bello. Cmq proverò con mkreiserfs.resize. di QTParted cosa mi dite?

----------

## federico

Dunque, mi trovo lo stesso problema. Nello speficico vorrei usare le opzioni di sleep del mio portatile ma ho fatto la swap di 500 mega netti con una ram di 512 e ho problemi.

Dovrei ridimensionare una partizione reiserfs, la / in particolare, operazione che non ho ancora eseguito pur avendo un backup dei dati importanti xke' reinstallare una gentoo ottimizzata all'inversimile mi fa sentir male...

C'e' qualcuno che ha eseguito tale operazione con successo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> di QTParted cosa mi dite?

 

Io personalmete non l'ho mai provato ma ne parlano bene.

----------

## federico

Leggendo sul forum di qtparted (per altro se ho capito bene sto tipo e' in italiano, e quindi xke' diamine ha fatto il sito in inglese e francese...)

mi pare di capire che la questione del resize di reiserfs sia alquanto controversa...

Dannazione, usavo XFS e l'ho tolto xke' stando a gnu parted non era possibile resizare questo filesystem, sono passato a reiserfs xke' pareva tutto ok e ora mi sembra di capire che nn ci siamo neanche con questo..

Qualcuno ha provato tutto questo con successo?

PS: se mai dovessi reinstallare proverei VML... (partizioni virtuali)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non usare MAI tool di ridimensionamento dinamico delle partizioni di linux... potresti bestemmiare.

l'unica cosa 'sicura' da farsi, e' di copiare i dati in un disco esterno, o una macchina esterna con un tbz2 via scp, ripartizionare, ritravasare i dati, risistemare grub o lilo.

Sembra macchinoso, ma non lo e'.

se mi dici cosa puoi usare come sparring hd  :Smile: (ad esempio un altro disco, o un'altro pc con ssh) e com'e' fatto il layout del disco, ti faccio un minihowto passo passo.

EDIT: Se avete bisogno di ridimensionare i vostri dischi on-the-fly spesso, non c'e' senza dubbio modo migliore di usare LVM o EVMS.

Se riesco, tra qualche tempo scrivo un howto (doveva essere l'argomento principale del seminario al webb.it, poi ho dovuto tagliare per rientrare nei maledetti 50 minuti).

La configurazione di evms e' veramente una baggianata, vedete gli screenshot che ho messo su:

EVMS 

DISK SEGMENTS

LOGICAL DISKS

VOLUMES

CONTAINERS

----------

## federico

Infatti..

Dunque, il mio problema sarebbe ridimensionare / per favorire un centinaio di mega a swap, adiacenti. Ho fatto un tar di / e l'ho masterizzato su un dvd (la cosa stranissima e' che il du mi da tipo 7 mega di dimensione del file ma sono quasi sicuro che sia un baco di du)

Ho attualmente a casa una macchina che devo installare per conto tersi e se il disco e' abbastanza si potrebbe usare quella probabilmente per andare sul sicuro

La mia partizione / e' di 10 giga della quale pero' sono usati solamente 3 o 4g...

Teoricamente immagino di dover fare una copia di tutto / sul secondo disco via rete (il mio pc e' un portatile), rifare le partizioni, lanciare il portatile col rescue di gentoo, ricopiarci su tutto.

C'e' qualche accorgimento che devo seguire?

Come mi conviene copiare i file da una macchina all'altra? ftp? scp? samba? (si ma con ftp e samba devo preparare tutta l'altra macchina, con scp potrei lanciare la seconda macchina semplicemente da livecd...)

Quale potrebbe essere una buona sintassi per copiare le dir principali sulla seconda macchina?

Occorrerebbe escludere /home, (/tmp immagino) e /boot che sono partizioni diverse..

Daro' qualche info + precisa quando torno a casa, ora sono fuori !

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

[EDITED]

- lancia il pc 'spare' con knoppix o un livecd che supporti nfs.

- alza il server nfs sul pc spare

- creaci una dir sul disco con spazio libero, es. /tmp/robamia

- metti nel pc spare in /etc/exports la dir:

```
/tmp/robamia            192.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,async)
```

- alza nfs sul pc tuo

```
mount -t nfs ipremoto:/dir /mnt/dovevuoi
```

- tarra / sulla partizione remota

```
cd /;tar cfjpv /mnt/dovevuoi/file.tar.bz2 / --exclude=proc --exclude=tmp
```

se non vuoi copiare partizioni che stanno sotto / ti conviene escluderle.

in questo modo eviti di usare spazio sul disco tuo (che non hai, da quanto ho capito).

per il procedimento inverso, puoi usare lo stesso nfs o copiare il tarball in locale via scp e scompattarlo.

----------

## federico

Ganzissimo questo procedimento, utilissima l'esclusione !! (Mi scoccia copiare 10 giga di home che sta in una partizione a se)

Seguiro' sicuramente questo procedimento, grazie!

Peccato che su linux ridimensionare una partizione sia cosi' una "tragedia"... mi sa che mi metto a scrivere qualcosa   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ecco si, fallo tu, che io sono un poltrone!!   :Wink: 

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

Salve.. so che magari questo argomento e' gia' stato trattato altre volte.. 

ma vorrei sapere se la cosa e' tranquillamente fattibile, e quali strumenti potrei usare per farlo..

Io ho un disco con le seguenti partizioni..

```
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hdb7              6835432   5151908   1683524  76% /

/dev/hdb8             16210572   1612604  14597968  10% /home

/dev/hda1             80035796  72214960   7820836  91% /mnt/winC

/dev/hdb5             49134768  38710004  10424764  79% /mnt/winD

/dev/hdb6              7211208   1730432   5480776  24% /mnt/shared

none                    452408         0    452408   0% /dev/shm

```

e vorrei aumentare di un bel po' la partizione di root... riducendo la home.. portando magari la root ad essere di tipo il doppio... 12/13 gb... e la home di 10 circa... perche' ho visto ke cmq mi serve un bel po' di spazio causa portage e resto...

Posso fare questa modifica in tranquillita?? Intendo dire senza fare targizzipponi, come ho letto in altri 3ds, e fare lo stage4, oppure mi tocca proprio!

Ho anke pensato ke potrei direttamente ridurre la home di tipo 10 Gb e creare subito dopo una partizione reiser di uguale grandezza dove montarci tipo /usr...

Ke ne dite  :Question:   :Question: 

Qual'e' secondo voi la soluzione migliore  :Question:   :Question:   E soprattutto.... quali strumenti posso usare per modificare la dimensione delle partizioni  :Question:   :Question: 

Grazie mille in anticipo!!!!

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Esistono, come tu stesso hai affermato, migliaia di post, ma che dico... miliardi di post che trattano lo stesso identico argomento...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sicuro di non poterne riesumare uno vecchio per chiedere informazioni?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

Ok...

dopo ci guardo...

Adesso pappa!!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CheCk_OuTSidE wrote:*   

> Posso fare questa modifica in tranquillita?? Intendo dire senza fare targizzipponi, come ho letto in altri 3ds, e fare lo stage4, oppure mi tocca proprio!

 

Io i backup li farei in ogni caso, meglio stare siuri

 *CheCk_OuTSidE wrote:*   

> dopo ci guardo... 

 

Gia' fatto io. Ho mergiato il tuo post con questo thread

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

Grazie fedeli....

mo'h provo ad emergiare sto' qtparted...e vedo cosa dice il man...

CHissa'!!!

A dopo!! Speriamo bene... al massimo mi reinstallo la gentoo dallo stage 1....  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

(at) tutti

Ma il problema non si risolve molto semplicemente targizzando e salvando in luogo sicuro il file ottenuto, per poi scompattarlo a gioco di partizioni concluso? Alla fine, salvati i dati, si distrugge e poi si ricrea la/le partizioni e si scompatta il mega TAR precedentemente creato

(at) fede

ma per fare quel che vuoi tu (SwSuspend) il calcolo da fare non era $RAM+$RAM_sk_VIDEO+%un po' di MEGA ?

ergo mi sa che si va nell'ordine dei 100 Mb, o mi son perso qualche cosa?

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

Ho provato ad usare QtParted per modificare le mie partizione reiserfs... ma non si puo'.. disabilita' proprio l'opzione quando si scelgono quelle partizioni..

Uffa!!

Devo proprio farmi il targizzippone e poi rifare le partizioni??? Ho una cifra di roba... non passerebbe piu'!! e soprattutto nn ho spazio!!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CheCk_OuTSidE wrote:*   

> Ho provato ad usare QtParted per modificare le mie partizione reiserfs... ma non si puo'.. disabilita' proprio l'opzione quando si scelgono quelle partizioni..

 

Qui http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/ dice che per il resize del reiserfs devi lasciare invarito l'inizio e devi avere le librerie libreiserfs

 *CheCk_OuTSidE wrote:*   

> Devo proprio farmi il targizzippone e poi rifare le partizioni???

 

Questo, almeno dei dati, lo avrei fatto comunque

----------

## tuxer

Mah io ho fatto il resize di questo e quell'altro e non ho mai avuto particolari problemi...

A volte ho fatto il tarrone però (che è sicuramente più sicuro).

Reiserfs si può restringere on the fly  :Smile: 

Cmq consiglio LVM

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> devi avere le librerie libreiserfs
> 
> 

 

scusa la mia ignoranza, come faccio a sapere se ho le suddette librerie  :Question:   :Question: 

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Cmq consiglio LVM
> 
> 

 

L'ho messo su... pero' prima, da quello che ho letto nei vari man, bisogna rimpicciolire il filesistem, quindi usare resize_reiserfs oppure parted...e poi eventualmente lvm...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## 102376

riemergo questo post....

io ho la mi  bella partizione di root / in reiserfs

ho installato le varie librerie ma io per ridimensionare la partizione devo smontarla ma non posso ovviamente....

 come potrei risolvere??

----------

## Apetrini

prova un 

```
umount /dev/hdxx
```

 devi essre in / per farlo... dovrebbe smontartela e rimontartela in readonly

----------

## 102376

no non funziona, deve proprio essere smontata per operare ..... ora provo con un cd knoppix aggiungendomi il supporto per reiserfs

----------

## power83

Che io sappia i dati con certi fs sono sempre deframmentati, cioe' dall'inizo del disco in poi, quindi se modifichi la fine della partizione nn dovresti avere problemi.

xo' nn so quali fs, ma penso ext3 di sicuro. E reiserfs?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non hai proprio possibilità di crearti un bello stage4 [cerca sul forum per sapere cosa è] , distrugger la partizione e ricrearla più piccina?

----------

## Flonaldo

Salve, ho un HD da 20G; 8 destinati a Linux e 12 di spazio grezzo; vorrei destinare almeno 5 giga di quello spazio grezzo a Linux

Per spazio grezzo intendo:

```
 hda3                    Primary   Unknown (AF)                     11934.89
```

Dato che con cfdisk non posso farlo, avevo pensato di provare con qtparted ma tuttavia non capisco come mai non mi fa fare praticamente nulla sulle partizioni, insomma, il tasto resize non è cliccabile! 

Avete idee? esiste qualcos'altro?; magari anche da  linea di comando...

----------

## Luca89

Dipende dal filesystem che usi nella partizione linux, cerca nella documentazione inerente al tuo fs e sicuramente troverai le indicazioni per il resize (ovviamente se lo supporta). Inoltre il resize della partizione credo puoi farlo anche tramite cfdisk, basta eliminare la partizione e ricrearla più grande accertandosi di farla partire dallo stesso cilindro.

----------

## Cazzantonio

direi che ci sono infiniti post con un titolo pressoché identico... perché non continuare su quelli?

Hai cercato prima di postare?   :Wink: 

----------

## caio

Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho letto il thread per curiosità e se siete interessati vi porto la mia testimonianza   :Razz: 

Io ho ridimensionato più volte (almeno 3) la partizione di root in reiser utilizzando il tool reiserfsresize, a volte aumentandola e a volte diminuendola, e non ho mai avuto problemi, usando le dovute accortezze.

Ovviamente come si sa la riuscita non è assicurabile, per cui se ci sono file di vitale importanza è sempre meglio backupparli.   :Wink: 

Il procedimento che ho utilizzato è il seguente (passo-passo):

boottare con cd live tipo knoppix, che contenga il binario resize_reiserfs e fdisk

smontare la partizione di root se è eventualmente montata

lanciare il comando di ingrandimento o rimpicciolimento sulla partizione interessata (io ad esempio per rimpicciolirla ho lanciato "resize_reiserfs -s 23G /dev/sda1")

verificare che non ci siano problemi nel nuovo file system creato ("reiserfsck --check --fix-fixable /dev/sda1")

DOPO aver verificato la correttezza e aver ristretto il file system rimpicciolire anche la partizione fisica con Fdisk (importante: la partizione fisica non deve assolutamente essere più piccola del file system creato altrimenti non funzionerà nulla! Se ad es. ricreate il file system di 23Gb come me è meglio se ricreate il device fisico di qualche centinaio mega più grande per evitare rischi ma non più piccolo!)

Fatto questo potete riavviare il sistema e verificare che tutto sia andato a buon fine.

Attenzione che se al riavvio qualcosa non va potete sempre ripetere la procedura dal momento in cui ricreate il device, che è indipendente dal file system, e ingrandirlo o rimpicciolirlo senza toccare il file system.

EDIT:Altra cosa importante:

La partizione che viene ricreata, più grande o più piccola che sia, deve partire necessariamente dallo stesso cilindro di partenza che aveva prima del ridimensionamento, pena la certezza di fallimento dell'operazione.

La pagina di man inoltre vi fornirà tutte le informazioni del caso   :Wink: 

Se volete da un occhio inoltre qui c'è il log del procedimento che ho effettuato (con successo  :Smile:  ) sul mio pc.Last edited by caio on Mon Nov 14, 2005 10:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *caio wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho letto il thread per curiosità e se siete interessati vi porto la mia testimonianza  
> 
> 

 

Carino.

Perché non copi il contenuto di questo intervento in un howto autonomo, aggiungendo magari in ["code"] il log che hai linkato?

----------

## caio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Carino.
> 
> Perché non copi il contenuto di questo intervento in un howto autonomo, aggiungendo magari in ["code"] il log che hai linkato?

 

Beh si potrei farlo..appena trovo un pizzico di tempo...e poi dove lo posto?

Dici di aprire un thread qui nel forum?

O forse sarebbe più appropriato in una wiki page?

----------

## randomaze

 *caio wrote:*   

> Dici di aprire un thread qui nel forum?
> 
> O forse sarebbe più appropriato in una wiki page?

 

Personalmente troverei migliore la seconda opzione. Nel dubbio si possono fare entrambe le cose  :Wink: 

----------

## caio

come promesso ho provveduto a scrivere una piccola wikipage sul ridimensionamento delle partizioni in Reiser, niente di trascendentale ma spero vivamente possa essere utile a qualcuno!

La trovate qui.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *caio wrote:*   

> come promesso ho provveduto a scrivere una piccola wikipage sul ridimensionamento delle partizioni in Reiser, niente di trascendentale ma spero vivamente possa essere utile a qualcuno!

 

Ottimo, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

complimenti caio, hai fatto un ottimo lavoro.

----------

## gutter

 *caio wrote:*   

> come promesso ho provveduto a scrivere una piccola wikipage sul ridimensionamento delle partizioni in Reiser, niente di trascendentale ma spero vivamente possa essere utile a qualcuno!
> 
> La trovate qui.
> 
> 

 

Sicuramente qualcuno la userà  :Wink: 

----------

